# Fan & T° contraol on Abit X600PRo HDTV



## bsoft (Jul 26, 2005)

Help, i have an Abit X600 Pro HDTV (RV380 chip) and i can control fan & T° through the Abit Guru soft, but it's not a good one! 
My chip is detected as : 
"Detected GPU Chip: RV380 (5B62), 4 Pipelines, 256 MB"
If u can include my ati card on your next dev... i can be beta for u on this device if u need it... 

thx for your tool!!


----------



## bsoft (Jul 29, 2005)

nobody has any experience about my card ? or the same problem? :/


----------

